# photo required



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

looking for a photo of the berylstone 1944 ex empire barbados
stone and rolfe cardiff


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Name: Empire Barbados (1944-48)
Tennyson (1948-50)
Berylstone (1950-60)
Manticos (1960-63)
Owner: Ministry of War Transport (1944-48)
Rodney Steamship Co Ltd (1948-50)
T Stone (Shipping) Ltd (1950-60)
Compagnia Navigazione Zannis (1960-63)
Operator: Joseph Constantine Steamship Line Ltd (1945-48)
Anglo-Danubian Shipping Co (1948-50)
Stone & Rolfe Ltd, Swansea (1950-60)
A Halcoussis & Co, Greece (1960-63)
Port of registry: 
United Kingdom West Hartlepool (1945-48)
United Kingdom United Kingdom (1948-60)
Greece Greece (1960-63)
Builder: William Gray & Co Ltd, Hartlepool.
Yard number: 1178
Launched: 28 December 1944
Completed: March 1945
Identification: UK Official Number 180081 {1945-60)
Code Letters GFDX (1945)

Fate: foundered on 22 October 1963

Chris.


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Berylstone*

Hi Graham.
I hope this is of use to you in your search,
but if you click onto Swansea Docks at.....
[email protected] you may be able to
obtain a photo of the Berylstone from them.
Last year I sent them photo's of the Berylstone
Menastone and the Runnelstone.The only reason
that I had these photo's was because the Stone's
and the Rolfe's were Llanelli companies before they
amalgamated and move to Cardiff.If you let me have
your email address,I will email photocopies of these
ships to you.

Dave Williams(R583900)
Llanelli


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Berylstone*



graham said:


> looking for a photo of the berylstone 1944 ex empire barbados
> stone and rolfe cardiff


Hi Graham.
If you let me have your email address by PM
I will send you photo's the Berylstone
the Menastone and the Runnelstone.
Dave Williams(R583900)
Llanelli


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

thanks a lot will boys email you dave soon just checked my discharge number near yours
r582837 regards graham


----------



## arsenio (Nov 11, 2007)

*Question about the "stones"*

Hi everybody, I have a question, why several Stone and Rolfe ships were named as "stone", Berylstone,Menastone, Runnelstone and Sarastone. I suspect that is a joke about the name of one of the owners, but I wonder if the stone ships had a meaning. For example Runnelstone is a buoy marking a dangerous rock pinnacle at Cornwall.
Berylstone is perhaps realated to the beryl (the mineral), Menastone from ore. But, what about Sarastone? Did the name come from a woman? The sister, daughter, mother or wife of Mr. Stone?
I will appreciate any information about the origin of the name "Sarastone".

Other question, someone told me that the Sarastone had a kriegmarine anchor, does any of you know why?

Finally, above I saw that some of you sent pictures of the Mena,Runnel and Berylstone ships to Swansea Docks, but have any of you a picture of the Sarastone?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Geert De Vriese (Mar 8, 2013)

The Manticos was a total loss. The Belgian m/s Charlesville (captain E. Kympers) took off most of the crew on october 8th 1963 and landed them at tenerife. The captain and 6 crewmembers stayed to try to save the ship. They did not manage. The "Belgian Ships Archive" has pictures of the rescue operation.


----------

